# thinking about ac toyota dyna conversion



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

That's a prety big truck for a conversion. Can't believe neither 20hp was the original power. 

All I can say is that your desired speed is very important in this case, with such a bad CW value. And that 64kWh is a lot of energy, for every normal car more than enough to go 200km. But in this case?


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

And another thing, if your road is completely flat, regen will not add much to your range. And considering the needed power the nominal power of that motor is also important to know. Peak power is for accelerating and climbing hills, but the nominal power detremines your cruising speed.


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

Using the rule of thumb a 2 ton vehicle plus 910kg of batteries needs 600 wh/mile. 150km = 93 miles. You therefore need 55.8 kwh to barely make it. A 100S pack of LiFe cells could have a charged peak voltage of 365 v, a resting full charge of 340 v, and a nominal voltage of 320. Make certain your controller can handle at least the resting voltage and if it can't handle the full charged peak voltage you will have to disconnect it until the voltage drops or use a few less cells. I only charge my cells to 3.45 volts but they are not fully topped off. Your choice of 100S pack of 200 AH cells gives 100*3.2*200=64kwh which should allow you to make it with a 13% reserve.

Unless you have lots of hills and or lots of stop and go traffic regen does almost no good. Don't depend on it to extend your range. Aerodynamics become increasingly important as speed goes up. Your anticipated speeds are not high and while it will be a factor, I don't think it is a deal breaker.

Best Wishes!


----------



## arklan (Dec 10, 2012)

discounting regen, ac is still the best go for efficiency especially on a larger vehicle like this

thanks for working that out for me  so ill have enough with 13% reserve that works out quite good for me but i may need to increase it to 220ah to ensure i dont discharge them down to 87%

the ice weighs more than the ac motor and bits so it should hopefully work out to something like 2.7ton something like that which is still doable.

the trip is on flat roads doing 90-100kph for 90% of the trip

this is the motor and controller i was thinking of
ABB 3GAA 131 316-**E
15kw continuous 60kw peak 200nm torque

edit; just adding that the dyna 5r engine came with 68kw but electric motors work a bit different so 60kw peak on an electric motor should be ok?


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

With 15kW continious you're not going over 70km/h with that truck.


----------



## arklan (Dec 10, 2012)

how about this?
http://www.acpropulsion.com/datasheet/ac75.pdf

this has 27kw continuous 75kw peak 122nm torque
the orignal 5r engine had 68kw peak and 169nm torque

edit to say id be keeping the gearbox incase anyone thought i was not going to
the gearbox has very narrow power bands to use up more of the rev range between gear changes, like a truck gearbox


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

Sure, that's better. But if it's enough is hard to tell. You have to know the frontal area of your truck, the CW value, the losses in the drive train, the rolling resistance etc. Then you can calculate prety accurate the needed power per speed. Which also gives you the answer on your range, or the ohterway around, your needed battery energy.

A gearbox can help to increase the acceleration performance, and choosing the best (read: most efficient) motor RPM's for a certain speed. But it can not increase the initial motor power. If a motor can give you 15Kw, no gearbox in the world can increase that. On the contrary, a gearbox makes it a little less.


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

You will have way more than enough to make it to the destination if fully charged. Since you say you can charge at both ends, just make it a practice to plug in as soon as you get there. With 200 ah batteries it would take a 128kw charger to reach a 2C charge rate and that exceeds even Tesla's supercharge stations. If you use a typical L2 charger at 240 volts and 30 amps (7.2 kw) you will be recharging at about 12 miles per hour (19 km) so it doesn't take very long to push your pack back to a point where you won't go below the 80% DOD on the return trip.

Don't forget environmental factors, like cold temps, rain, and wind which can greatly affect your range.


----------



## arklan (Dec 10, 2012)

the power we have at the farm is a diesel generator of 6kw
I wouldnt like to rely on it for the trip back home since the nearest place to plug in is 15km away in town
a long walk if the gen set packs in


----------

